# Golfstore fakes(?)



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I guess we've all seen the many online golfstores springing up, trying to take our hard earned cash whilst promising unbelieveable deals.

There's a UK golf forum I visit occassionaly and on it was a thread about golfstore18 and the US version golfsuperstore. The initial query was is golfstore18 legit?

There were quite a few posts from people who'd purchased, and in each case it was about the fake gear they had ended up with. There was also posts about credit cards being declined, and the guys had then purchsed using bank cards that don't carry the same protection - no recourse for a refund from this method of payment. 

Of those that had tried for refunds direct from the company. And at best it was taking months to get a refund, and even then they were only getting a partial refund.

Some purchasers had contacted Ping & Callaway direct to try and ascertain the legitimacy of their purchases. The Ping's reply was if the dealer doesn't appear on our own site as an authorised dealer don't buy from them. And Callaway said there's no way this dealer is selling our X22 irons because the X22's don't go on sale via internet sites till the end of the year.

Buyer beware!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

We've had the same discussion here. in fact one of those dealers responded and was very defensive.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I think I remember reading that.


----------

